# API Ecowitt



## Toby (9 Fev 2022 às 18:32)

Ola,

As APIs da Ecowitt estão finalmente disponíveis.
Algumas aplicações irão muito provavelmente aparecer.
SmartMixin irá apoiar a Ecowitt num curto espaço de tempo.

Documentação: https://doc.ecowitt.net/web/#/apiv3en?page_id=11


----------

